
Some awesome looking 404 Error Pages of web products - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2011/06/24/awesome-looking-404-error-pages-of-web-products/
======
telemachos
Maybe the Jedi mind trick worked on them: they left off Github's.

<https://github.com/404>

See also:

<https://github.com/500>

<http://blippy.com/404>

